# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Viagem à volta do mundo

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

*Viagem...à volta do mundo...pelas Zonas de recolha de água do mar natural, algas, esponja, etc...*

 :Olá: Bom dia a todos, vamos viajar

A água do mar natural é um recurso natural a que cada vez mais pessoas que mantêm aquários marinhos, sejam esses de recife, peixes, etc..., recorrem. Como se poderá compreender pela leitura dos inúmeros tópicos relacionados, trata-se de um assunto sempre e cada vez mais presente. Muitas opiniões, considerações, experiências convergentes e divergentes, consenso ainda em desenvolvimento. No meu entender um tema muito rico, com muito ainda para ser estudado, experimentado, descoberto, um tema importante. Pessoalmente e só ao fim de 20 anos (ai Carlos Mota.... :Whistle:  :yb624: ), é que finalmente me decidi a fazer uso deste recurso natural que ainda combino ou não, consoante me for mais ou menos conveniente, com o método artificial, ou seja a mistura de sal sintético com água doce, muito embora e sem que ponha de lado o método artificial, cada vez mais faça recurso da água do mar natural.
  Bem e independentemente dos pró e dos contras de um ou outro método, que podem ser aqui também discutido e é bem vindo e mesmo pretendido :SbOk2:  :SbOk5: , proponho que façamos uma viagem pelos locais onde recolhemos a referida água do mar natural e mais recursos naturais, para assim conhecer-mos muitas e diversas paragens e/ou aspectos do nosso planeta. Pela minha parte começo com imagens e um pequeno vídeo da Praia da Aguda em Vila Nova de Gaia, um dos locais onde recolho a agua natural do mar bem como algas, esponja, búzios, etc que o mar me oferece. Oportunamente colocarei imagens de outros sítios onde vou. Peço a cada membro que faça uso de recursos do mar, que coloque as suas imagens/vídeos, experiências, impressões. Lembro que cada imagem é uma imagem e assim todos os membros devem colocar as suas, mesmo que sejam de um local sobre o qual um outro membro já tenha colocado as suas imagens. A titulo de exemplo, se virem imagens minhas da Praia da Aguda em diferentes épocas do ano, vêm a referida praia sob aspectos e condições atmosféricas, de luz, ângulo, etc, diferentes, por isso vamos lá colocar tudo o que temos e assim dar a conhecer as belezas do nosso Planeta, sejam elas deste nosso jardim à beira mar plantado que deu mundos ao mundo com as suas jóias insulares engastadas nesse mar imenso, Portugal continental e insular, sejam essas imagens de paragens exóticas e quentes como o Brasil, ou ainda os Estados Unidos da América, África do Sul, Austrália, Oceânia, etc...ou de onde quer que sejam. Estou curioso de como serão essas paragens na Madeira, Paula Exposto, Alfredo, Leonor, Mónica... Madeirenses, venham daí as vossas imagens, Carlos...Açorianos/as venham daí as vossas imagens, Constantino, Matias, Gustavo, Roberto Denadai, Celso...Galera do Brasil, venham daí as vossas imagens, Roberto Pacheco pela localização que colocaste no goolge map, estás longe do mar, mas seguramente deverás ter imagens dessas paragens que terás obtido em viagens que tenhas feito, venham então imagens dessas paragens...a todos, venham daí essas imagens e vamos viajar
  Vamos lá ver se é desta que fico a conhecer a Madeira, os Açores o Brasil...

  Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: 
  Pedro Nuno


























  A poça de maré onde levei o banho :eek  :JmdRienVoir:  :  :yb624:  e dá para percebe ronde e porquê, ou seja, a zona onde a onda avançou sobre o bordo da poça de maré junto à franja de rebentação. :HaEbouriffe:   :SbClown:   :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   :Big Grin:  







http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...o/9558/cat/534

  Tópicos relacionados:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....8922#post58922

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6844

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6632

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6033

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=827

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5929

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5835

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5837

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5430

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5458

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7009

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> A água do mar natural é um recurso natural a que cada vez mais pessoas que mantêm aquários marinhos, sejam esses de recife, peixes, etc..., recorrem. Como se poderá compreender pela leitura dos inúmeros tópicos relacionados, trata-se de um assunto sempre e cada vez mais presente. Muitas opiniões, considerações, experiências convergentes e divergentes, consenso ainda em desenvolvimento. No meu entender um tema muito rico, com muito ainda para ser estudado, experimentado, descoberto, um tema importante. Pessoalmente e só ao fim de 20 anos (ai Carlos Mota....), é que finalmente me decidi a fazer uso deste recurso natural


quando me iniciei neste mundo dos salgados depois de ler e filtrar centenas  de tópicos consoante a minha ideia
uma coisa que tive a certeza é que era um desperdício não aproveitar os recursos naturais que nós por sorte temos aqui tão perto 
certo ou errado :JmdALEnvers:  sinceramente não sei  :Whistle:  
uma coisa tenho a certeza o sucesso do meu aquário 99% é devido ao refforum e a todos que o representam    
o facto de desde o inicio ter usado agua natural é mais por ideais que por custo monetário  
as vezes me perguntam :SbSourire24:  epá achas que é a agua natural que faz bem
eu digo sempre 
não sei conheço aquários de agua salinada lindíssimos :Pracima:  
acho que na aquariofilia como na vida temos de ter sempre uma mente aberta 
porque como digo sempre uma certeza hoje é uma grande incógnita amanha 
mas chega de tanta filofofia (como diz eu colega meu) e vamos as fotos de onde faço a minha recolha  :SbOk5:  

Pedro Pacheco e Ricardo Lacerda no enchimento de 2000 litros para encher os nossos aquários

eu e Fernando  Gonçalves na nosso sitio preferido

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Vou ver se este fim de semana arranjo umas fotografias do litoral madeirense.

Cumps,
Leonor.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Pronto, lá vai o Roberto ficar nostálgico :SbSourire2:  .

Eu costumo recolher água no Porto da Caloura, Concelho de Lagoa, S. Miguel. Apesar de ser junto a um porto de pesca nunca tive problemas. A água está sempre com um aspecto muito bom e tem uma escadas que dão directamente para o mar o que facilita muito a recolha. Por vezes trago umas equipas de limpeza e comidinha para a bicharada. 
É preciso ter cuidado porque esta zona também é utilizada para banhos e por vezes no verão colocam cal na rocha e escadas para matar as algas para os banhistas não escorregarem. Nessa altura não convém recolher água.

No canto inferior direito, junto às escadas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> quando me iniciei neste mundo dos salgados depois de ler e filtrar centenas  de tópicos consoante a minha ideia
> uma coisa que tive a certeza é que era um desperdício não aproveitar os recursos naturais que nós por sorte temos aqui tão perto 
> certo ou errado sinceramente não sei  
> uma coisa tenho a certeza o sucesso do meu aquário 99% é devido ao refforum e a todos que o representam    
> o facto de desde o inicio ter usado agua natural é mais por ideais que por custo monetário  
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite Carlos Mota
e obrigado :SbOk3: 
Quanto a esse sitio vosso favorito, ou muito me engano, ou essas rochas parecem-me ser de valadares sul, uma praia onde passei muitos momentos da minha infância poisque nessa altura a minha familia tinha uma grande casa com casal e vista para o mar de onde distava cerca de 300 ou 400 metros, próxima da aldeia de pescadores de valadares sul e também do sanatório que fica mesmo em frente à praia. Enfim posso estar enganado mas uma coisa é certa, se de facto for esse o  sitio, Valadares sul, é muito bom e a praia também é muito agradável. O unico senão reside apenas no subir da duna que é bem ingreme nesse sitio e chegar à rua que ladeia a praia e todo o litoral, que também é um pouco distante. Se puderes e tiveres mais fotografias, coloca aqui para viajarmos ainda mais. Obrigado :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Vou ver se este fim de semana arranjo umas fotografias do litoral madeirense.
> 
> Cumps,
> Leonor.


 :Olá: Boa noite Leonor
Mal posso esperar para finalmente conhecer a Madeira ou pelo menos o seu litoral que deve ser lindissimo. Obrigado :yb677: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> Pronto, lá vai o Roberto ficar nostálgico .
> 
> Eu costumo recolher água no Porto da Caloura, Concelho de Lagoa, S. Miguel. Apesar de ser junto a um porto de pesca nunca tive problemas. A água está sempre com um aspecto muito bom e tem uma escadas que dão directamente para o mar o que facilita muito a recolha. Por vezes trago umas equipas de limpeza e comidinha para a bicharada. 
> É preciso ter cuidado porque esta zona também é utilizada para banhos e por vezes no verão colocam cal na rocha e escadas para matar as algas para os banhistas não escorregarem. Nessa altura não convém recolher água.
> 
> No canto inferior direito, junto às escadas.


 :Olá: Boa noite Carlos e Obrigado :yb677: 

Mas que sitio paradisiaco, exótico, oxalá tenhas mais fotografias e as coloques aqui.
Tu tens a certeza de que não existirão por aí uns corais lindissimos, mas que sitio exótico e então esta última fotografia deixa-me expectante porque penso que a qualquer momento irá surgir por de trás desse promontório magnifico, o Black Pearl  carregadinho de joias (corais é claro :SbOk2: , que mais podia ser, esmeraldas :SbQuestion2: , safiras :SbQuestion2:  e rubis :SbQuestion2:  não serve para pôr no aquário...ai não que não serve :SbRiche:  :yb624:  :yb624: ) e peças de artilharia ainda fumegantes, pronto a atracar escondido nessa baia natural magnifica...ok... são 1:30 am, fui ao dentista hoje :EEK!:  e estou a necessitar de dormir :HaEbouriffe:  :SbEndormi2: ....mas que essa paragem exótica é lindissima, isso eu tenho a certeza.
Mais uma vez obrigado e oxalá tenhas mais fotografias dessas paragens exoticas que possas partilhar com todos nós nesta viajem cada vez mais interessante.
De facto depois de ver estas imagens, só posso mesmo comprender que o Roberto fique nostálgico.

Atencoiosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite a todos
  Ontem, 10-02-07, desloquei-me à praia da Aguda e logo em seguida à de Valadares Sul. De facto o mar estava tão agitado  :EEK!: que não dava para recolher algas ou água na Praia da Aguda, mesmo tendo eu chegado na hora da baixa-mar máxima. Assim segui para Valadares Sul onde recolhi as imagens abaixo, algumas algas que o mar arrancou com pedra e tudo e lançou à praia e eu aproveitei esta dádiva  :yb677: porque necessitava de algas para o refúgio que dali a horas iria por a funcionar e lá estão. Consegui ainda 25 litros de água natural quase cristalina embora fosse complicado. O dia em causa não era dos melhores para recolhas (cá para nós, não era mesmo nada adequado/aconselhável até :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: ), apenas para passear e apreciar o mar. Dias melhores virão e nessa altura voltarei a colocar imagens.

  Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
  Pedro Nuno











  A casa em ruínas com o candeeiro de rua que se vê no topo da duna foi propriedade da minha família nos anos 40-50. Não é do meu tempo nem tão pouco é a casa de que falo ter passado muitos momentos da minha infância e que fica cerca de um 1Km mais para norte, próximo do sanatório. Esta casa terá sido vendida nos anos 50, porém o meu pai relatava de em pequeno lá passar algum tempo e de recolher com abundância camarão grande nas poças de maré das rochas que ficam em frente. Outros tempos mas ainda hoje a vista que esta casa tem e o terreno que a circunda, faz sonhar. Acho que nem o Matias de Ilha Bela vive tão próximo do mar, ou será que sim?...que tal Matias umas fotografias aí do sitio.











  zona da baía, como eu chamo, que aqui pouco se vê dado a maré estar já a cobrir em boa medida.







  Sanatório, ou pelo menos foi e eu continuo a chamar assim. Era um sanatório muito conceituado nos anos 30, especializado em doenças de ossos, onde trabalhou o Dr. Ferreira Alves que de resto morava lá bem perto, ao cimo da rua e a casa ainda existe e é habitada.
  A cerca de 300 metros para a esquerda da fotografia (não se vê uma casa com uma palmeira grande), fica a casa onde passei muitos momentos da minha infância com muitas recordações, boas e outras menos boas como quando a minha mãe foi picada pelo peixe aranha (Trachino vipera, foto nº 164, página 93, Livro Aguda, Entre as Marés, Fauna e Flora do litoral da Praia da Aguda, Mike Weber, Edições Afrontamento, ISBN 972-36-0432-9), um peixe tão pequeno e pouco vistoso, mas... :EEK!: 
  Já agora e para o registo, o mar estava tão bravo neste dia, que quase me apanhava outra vez :EEK!:  :yb624: . Confiando na distancia a que estava da zona de agua e a inclinação acentuada da praia, virei costas ao mar para tirar esta fotografia, e não me lembro de ter feito um arranque tão rápido, com tanta vontade e força nos últimos tempos, num terreno que teimava em não dar apoio, para fugir a mais um banho certo :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ... e desta vez consegui :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: . 





  e agora algumas jóias :SbRiche:  :SbSourire19:  do nosso mar

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde

No passado fim de semana fui recolher água e esponja à Praia da Aguda e como desfrutei de uma baixa mar muito acentuada, aproveitei para tirar algumas fotografias que aqui partilho. De uma próxima vou concentrar-me mais no detalhe de que de resto coloquei algumas imagens no tópico do Zanclus sobre ocorrências de esponja expostas ao ar na maré baixa.























As joaninhas gostam de recolher sais nas rochas. Mergulham sem qualquer problema e andam debaixo de água. Um dia ainda se tornam marinhas....





Esta que na imagem acima se vê debaixo de água, andou sem problemas e de lá saiu.











































Logo depois de ter encontrado o búzio acima deparei com esta ironia macabra - vida longa - sem comentários....
Situações como esta são cada vez mais frequentes e nós que mantemos fauna e flora marinhos desempenhamos uma missão que combate isto e dá alternativas.





A lapa da imagem acima, poderá já ter o destino traçado por ingestão de substancias venenosas e por sua vez se for ingerida vai continuar o envenenamento, mesmo assim agarra-se firmemente aquela promessa de vida longa, como se conseguísse ler e nisso acreditasse.





























Quando tiver imagens de outras praias, coloco. Fica o convite para quem quiser fazer o mesmo. Viajar é agradável, mesmo que seja virtualmente.
Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
No passado Domingo ao fim da tarde e em função da tabela de maré do Instituto Hidrográfico que podem consultar aqui, fui à praia de Valadares Sul aqui em Vila Nova de Gaia para recolher água mais concretamente na zona da "Baía". O tempo estava fresco mas não frio e ainda chuviscou algo, mas a tranquílidade, a beleza...deixo-vos com as imagens que procurarei ir completando como tenho feito com a praia da Aguda e farei com outras praias, à medida que puder, o tempo, a luz, os detalhes, etc...forem de feição.











































uma ocorrência de esponja Hymeniacidon sanguinea integrada em recife de Barroeira






Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite

Faço aqui uma pequena actualização de Valadares Sul ao fim da manhã de um dia com muito sol. De uma próxima procurarei fotografar essencialmente a fauna e flora marinha e depois avançarei para outras praias.

























Lagoa




Hymeniacidon sanguinea






Leixões (e a Sohal) lá muito ao ao longe que mal se vê


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde a todos
é com muito gosto que publico neste tópico e em nome do Gil Tavares estas magnficas fotografias que ele gentilmente tirou para mostrar um dos pontos onde recolhe água natural do mar lá no Brasil. Muito obrigado Gil. Quando quiseres é só me dizer que eu explico-te como colocar fotografias na galeria do Reefforum. Oxalá tenhas mais fotografias para colocar e assim nos levar a viajar virtualmente pelo litoral Brasileiro. Oxalá mais Brasileiros como tu e o Matias, publiquem a respectivas fotografias.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno




> Fala Pedro,
> Muito lindas as praias, um dia ainda passo por aí.
> Joaninha mergulhadora eu nunca tinha visto, em compensação aqui tb encontramos pilhas, garrafas, latas e outras coisas em nossas praias.
> Quanto as fotos de Niterói fique a vontade para publicá-las, eu ainda não sei como colocá-las no RF.
> Abraços.
> Gil.
>   Abraços.
> Gil.








> Fala Pedro,
> Aqui em Niterói eu pego agua para trocas parciais numa praia  oceanica chamada Itaipuaçu
> 
> 
> 
> Temos uma grande facilidade aqui, uma barraca que vende petiscos e bebidas tem um chuveiro de agua salgada.  Uma bomba puxa essa agua através de um cano com uma ponteira de uma profundidade de uns 5 metros, a agua vem totalmente filtrada pela camada de areia e já fiz várias medições e ela é ótima, provavelmente tem pouco plancton, mas em compensação está livre de qualquer outra particula, organica ou não.
> É só encostar o carro e pronto:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora... o Cabo Raso, no Guincho, com a vantagem de se pdoer levar o carro até bem perto da recolha (poupa as costas...)

As fotografias já têm mais de um ano (de quando enchi o aquário), mas o sítio não mudou muito:





Aqui com o Rui V Gaspar e o Rui Passos que muita ajuda deram nesta recolha

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam fotos de uma outra zona no Cabo Raso. Neste caso do lado esquerdo do Farol...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Infelizmente nao tenho nenhuma foto na minha camera digital das minhas viagens a praia e certamente nao faco nenhuma colecta nesta zona. Se tivesse mais perto do mar aberto nao pensaria duas vezes.

Excelente topico Pedro e magnificas fotos. 
Vou ver se posso achar fotos que tirei da praia da rocha em Portimao  :Olá:  

PS obrigado Carlos Jorge ja la vai quase 20 anos desde que vejo esta zona  :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Infelizmente nao tenho nenhuma foto na minha camera digital das minhas viagens a praia e certamente nao faco nenhuma colecta nesta zona. Se tivesse mais perto do mar aberto nao pensaria duas vezes.
> 
> Excelente topico Pedro e magnificas fotos. 
> Vou ver se posso achar fotos que tirei da praia da rocha em Portimao  
> 
> PS obrigado Carlos Jorge ja la vai quase 20 anos desde que vejo esta zona


 :Olá: Viva Roberto e obrigado pelo interesse e simpatia. Oxalá consigas encontrar essas fotografias da Praia da Rocha que conheço e é sempre agradável de re-ver e de dar a conheçer a quem não conhece. Talvez um dia nos possas dar imagens das praias da America. Gostava também muito de ter aqui fotografias da Madeira, mas ainda não as puderam colocar. Vou pedir à Paula Exposto se entretanto coloca aqui aquelas do nevoeiro intenso que lá ocorreu recentemente, que se vê muito bem a baía e o nevoeiro a avançar, não exactamente a praia mas dá uma ideia.
Coloco aqui algumas imagens de uma Praia da Aguda com um mar mais agitado e o monumento ao mergulhador/a. Fazem parte do lote que ando a preparar para um tópico... :yb665: 

















e aqui mais algumas da Praia de Valadares Sul também em Vila Nova de Gaia, imagens tiradas ao fim da tarde no regresso a casa de Aveiro.























Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia a todos

Obrigado Diogo e obrigado João M. Monteiro. Não conheço o cabo raso mas ouço falar e aqui no fórum vejo escrito muitas vezes sobre esse local bonito como ponto privilegiado de recolha de água natural que é. Vejo pelas imagens que é rochoso mas parece não ter areal. 
Visto ser rochoso, tem esponja, anémonas, ou é de difícil acesso para tal :SbQuestion2:  
Só mergulhando mesmo ou não é sitio onde se possa mergulhar :SbQuestion2:  

O farol que mencionas Diogo, estive a ver na net, mais concretamente na revista da Armada

http://www.marinha.pt/extra/revista/...003/pag_8.html 

e aqui neste site dedicado a faróis 

http://www.transportes-xxi.net/tmari...tigacao/farois

é grande embora não seja muito alto, mas é um edifício grande ou assim me pareceu. Eu gosto muito de faróis e tenho dois livros magníficos sobre faróis. Diogo, João, ou alguém que tenha, têm fotografias do farol que possam aqui colocar :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Em 2005 foi um dos nossos primeiros encontros.
 O Professor Mike Weber, ja na altura deu uma "interessante" palestra para todos nós.

Alguem se recorda?

Fica o elo (link) para o evento na altura

ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite
Desta vez a "viagem" é para além da Praia da Aguda

A Estação Litoral da Aguda - E.L.A











Diplodus vulgaris - Sargo
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/PICT3008.MOV[/media]

Trisopterus luscus - Faneca
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Trisopterus_luscus_-_Fanecas.MOV[/media]

Labro sp.
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Labro_sp_.MOV[/media]

Muraena helenae - Moreia helena
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Muraena_helenae.MOV[/media]















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argonaut_(animal)

http://www.thecephalopodpage.org/Argo.php

























Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B  :Olá:  a tarde
  Aproveitando um passeio que fui fazer ao Parque Biológico de Vila Nova de Gaia, recolhi imagens do cartaz que está afixado sobre a clarabóia da conduta de águas residuais que fica próxima do aido do porco cujo banho à mangueira para grande deleite do porco e diversão das crianças, tínhamos acabado de presenciar naquela tarde quente do passado fim-de-semana. O rio Febros corre mesmo ao lado, fresco e cristalino que até me apeteceu para lá saltar da pequena ponte que o atravessa logo a seguir à casa museu do lavrador onde se encontra o dito porco (ou era uma fêmea :Confused:  :Big Grin: ). De facto quando vi a água residual a seguir em direcção ao rio, fiquei apreensivo :EEK!: , mas logo a seguir vi que ia para uma conduta :SbSourire19:  e assim acontece com muitos outros efluentes que desembocam em linhas de água, ribeiros, etc, como ilustrado no mapa, mas que actualmente são tratados em Estações de Tratamento de águas Residuais e assim fotografias como a que se pode ver no livro do Mike Weber Aguda entre as Marés, são agora felizmente más recordações do passado. Esta é uma das razões pelas quais em tempos não se recorria à água do mar natural e agora já é diferente. Não é perfeito, é necessário exercer alguma cautela e assim respeitar algumas regras básicas (evitar de recolher junto de rios, portos de mar, quando apresenta escuma a flutuar...etc...), mas é um recurso natural bom, fiável, e é agradável pelos passeios que proporciona :SbSourire19: . 









Esta imagem não recebeu qualquer tratamento, que cor, que exuberância...
Carpobrotus edulis  Chorão-das-praias


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpobrotus_edulis

A natureza é fabulosa e assim observem o que nos pode revelar quando a água se retira por algumas horas...(Nota: aqui é seguro andar mas mesmo assim deve-se prestar atenção ao avanço da maré. Noutros locais como o Mont St Michel em França onde já pernoitei intramuros, é muito perigoso tanto pelo avanço muito rápido da maré cujas águas se retiram 15Km ou mais e regressam em menos de uma hora, como pelas muitas areias movediças http://www.linternaute.com/imprimer/...orama/01.shtml
http://www.aerotourisme.info/IMG/jpg/Mont-St-Michel.jpg. Onde quer que vão, tenham cuidado...)



Baía Sul Maré Cheia (Preia-Mar) 



Baía e recife Maré vaza grande amplitude (Baixa-mar)  









e agora mais um pouco da Praia da Aguda e para além da praia

  [media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Pared_o_da_Praia_da_Aguda.MOV[/media]

Balistes carolinensis  
[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Balistes_carolinensis.MOV[/media]

  Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
  Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Ontem fui a Valadares norte para recolher um pouco de água e ver o fim da tarde e advinhem :yb665: , já tinha recolhido a água e eis que surge o Pedro Azevedo acompanhado do seu menino :SbSourire19: , e trazia dois bidons para recolher água. Conversamos um pouco e combinamos encontro depois do jantar com o Carlos Mota no Rocky Point onde estivemos a conversar e beber  :SbBiere5:  (espero que o Carlos Mota não se tenha constipado com a aragem fresca do mar)

Entretanto deixo aqui algumas imagens do local que conheço muito bem desde a infância e de resto é onde decorre a recolha e água do fumaças subaru nortenho

Quando cheguei dei logo com esta "geringonça libelinha mecânica alada" que para ali evoluía no ar, qual libelinha gigante e zumbidora





deve ser divertido desde que fique lá no ar e aterre, sim disse aterre e não amare, em segurança  :yb624:  :SbSourire: 

uma vista para noroeste



e uma vista próxima da zona de colecta, onde de resto recolhi os 20 litros de água



Quando tiver mais coloco aqui, nomeadamente as impossíveis de não ver :SbSourire:  casas dos sportinguistas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Silverio Torres

Olá Pedro.



> O unico senão reside apenas no subir da duna que é bem ingreme nesse sitio e chegar à rua que ladeia a praia e todo o litoral, que também é um pouco distante


A partir de agora com o batismo ja feito do fumaças Nortenho seguramente este senão já pertence ao passado, e da próxima vez a água da coleta cai junto do carro.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro.
> 
> A partir de agora com o batismo ja feito do fumaças Nortenho seguramente este senão já pertence ao passado, e da próxima vez a água da coleta cai junto do carro.
> Fica Bem


 :Olá: Viva
Assim será e mesmo com o mar agitado, podemos recolher água, claro está que os dois que ficarem de serviço à ponta de pesca vão "desfrutar" de banhos regulares, daí que fato de mergulho ajudará nessas condições :yb665: , mas no sitio onde é e com o equipamento em causa, será banho de curta duração :yb624: . Quem ficar cá em cima, poderá ir apreciando a cena...tranquilamente  :SbSourire: 

Zona de recolha...debaixo de água... :SbSourire: ...e a maré estava a vazar



Outros momentos de beleza do local



















e tenho um vídeo que quando conseguir carregar coloco aqui, o banho foi por pouco :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Fotos espectaculares Pedro  :SbOk3:  
Obrigado por partilhares !

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Fotos espectaculares Pedro  
> Obrigado por partilhares !


My pleasure :SbOk3: 

Tenho aqui mais algumas que fui recolhendo mas não publiquei logo

mas antes das fotografias, este vídeo que acima prometi que colocava e onde se pode apreciar a força da água que quase nos molhou e para as crianças que me pediram ao fim da tarde para irmos até à praia, foi divertimento continuo desde que chegaram até irmos embora, e molharam-se na mesma :yb624: 

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/Vala...15-08-2007.MOV

Hoje ao fim da tarde


Fotografias tiradas anteriormente

As setas apontam os pontos de recolha e onde se vê a areia molhada assinala o ponto onde chegou a água. Da próxima com mais 50 m de mangueira, chega até ao parque estacionamento a 2 m dos carros...


estreito com acesso para o mar no seguimento da poça de recolha


A água com espuma a flutuar revela escumação natural e retorno da maré que ao encher começa a trazer os detritos consigo, um tipo de água a evitar.


Saída para mar aberto


Alguma fauna e flora da nossa zona intertidal

aqui vê-se recife de Barroeira, Sabellaria alveolata com fiadas de ovos de lesma do mar ou Vinagreira do mar, Aplysia




No mais reduzido espelho de água a Anemonia sulcata estende os seus tentaculos, aproveitando assim todos os recursos disponíveis


mas quando não há água, fecha-se muito bem guardando dentro de si uma boa reserva de água e assim húmida espera a chegada da maré enchente




e embora a hora do dia não seja a melhor e por isso fica já combinado que volto a fotografar quando estiver sol e da parta da manhã, altura em que se pode ver a exuberância destas casas situadas muito próximo da zona de recolha (cerca de 200 a 300 metros se tanto). Eu era menino e a casa já era assim, embora não tão exuberante, aspecto que foi sendo apurado ao longo dos anos, e já la vão muitos, a casa do Sportinguista

Fachada imponente, de notar que a seguir fica a casa do Portista e logo a seguir a do Benfiquista, todos vizinhos paredes meias...


Detalhe do plantel de cimento





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Um dia antes de ir de férias, fui recolher água natural para efectuar uma troca parcial de água e aproveitei para recolher alguma fotografias que deixo aqui

Escultura natural feita pelo mar


A Alga Codium tomentosum


Anémona Anémonia sulcata


Anémona Anémonia sulcata


Anémona 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 
Desta vez vamos viajar pelo Alto Minho, mais concretamente Vila Nova de Cerveira onde se encontra o Aquamuseu do Rio Minho

Começando pelo Cervo simbolo das terras de Cervaria situado num ponto alto de Vila Nova de Cerveira de onde se divisa grande parte da região


Bacia do Rio Minho vista a partir do local onde se encontra o Cervo acima apresentado


Situado em Vila Nova de Cerveira junto ao parque do Castelinho entre o Rio Minho e a Linha do Comboio, o *Aquamuseu do Rio Minho*


Tomei comhecimento deste projecto pela primeira vez em 1999 quando em Julho desse ano visitei a Estação Litoral da Aguda para entrevistar o Professor Michael Weber e este ano visitei o Aquamuseu.

Carta Hidrográfica da Bacia do Rio Minho


Carta Hipsométrica da Bacia do Rio Minho


Carta de ocupação do solo da Bacia do Rio Minho


Aquário de trutas endémicas e introduzidas do Rio Minho










Numa fase mais juvenil e mais a montante do rio


Outras espécies existentes no Rio Minho




Continua....

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

e aplicando a regra do "não dar nas vistas é que é bom" temos Solea solea ou o linguado que neste caso se revelou bastante curioso e resolveu dar nas vistas














Scophtalmus rhombus (Rodovalho) e Solea solea (Linguado)


[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Scophthalmus_rhombus_-_Rodovalho.MOV[/media]

Um signatidae da costa Portuguesa








[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Signatideo_da_costa_Portuguesa.MOV[/media]

Uma colecção de moluscos do Rio Minho




Continua....

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Artes da pesca
 Uma Nassa




Nassa em cestaria (4 a 5 metros de comprimento)




 Obra do Professor Michael Weber da Estação Litoral da Agúda que retrata a pesca ao sável e salmão - Algerife


 A lontra a dormir tranquilamente


 e aqui está, se vierem um dia a Vila Nova de Cerveira, visitem. www.aquamuseu.org | geral@aquamuseu.org | telf. 251 708 026 | Fax 251 708 022

 Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
 Pedro Nuno

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas grande Nuno....

Gostei das fotos 5 estrelas, nao te esquecas que na proxima colecta vamos fazer uma visita a aguda como ficou prometido e vou levar algo para transportar as esponjas :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Desta vez uma pequena viagem a praia da Memoria, em Laça da Palmeira. Uma praia onde vivi tambem a minha juventude e fui conhecendo os recantos das rochas.
Algumas fotos:
Quantidades abundantes de Esponja:

Algas com uma cor fabulosa

Alga lindissima, digam la se nao parece uma "poccilopora" hehe

Panoramica da praia com visualização de esponja

Águas bem limpidas

Mais esponja

Ovos das lesmas com cores diversas, esponja, mexilhoes...fantastico

Em plena postura



Brevementa viajaremos mais um pouco

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Silva

Muito bom Hugo,

Essa praia tem uma biodiversidade incrivel, nunca tinha visto animais desses pelas águas que frequento. Lesmas em plena desova... tenho mesmo de ir a essa praia...

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Hugo, excelente. Tenho de ir a essa praia. Muita bio diversidade e um a profusão de esponja bem "carnuda", abundante e acessível.... :yb665: 
Fico a aguardar mais imagens e depois telefono-te para combinar uma ida a essa praia. 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depois de vários posts aqui colocados por outros membros do forum, a mostrar um bocado da costa, mar e seres vivos da costa continental portuguesa, então resolvi dar o meu "pequeno" contributo com alguma informação e algumas fotos (algumas de fraca qualidade devido à câmara fotográfica ser a Nikon coolpix 4200) da costa da ilha e alguns seres vivos...apesar de tudo focarei principalmente a informação que tenho a dar sobre a ilha...

O arquipélago da Madeira situado no Atlântico Oriental Central, é formado por 4 conjunto de ilhas; sendo a maior a Ilha da Madeira, seguido do Porto Santo, Desertas (Ilhéu Chão, Deserta Grande e Bugio) onde se situa uma pequena colónia de focas monge (_Monachus monachus_) e Selvagens que são essencialmente constituídas por a Selvagem Grande, Selvagem Pequena e Ilhéu de fora, para além de várias ilhotas.O Arquipélago tem clima subtropical e a temperatura da água mantém-se entre 17º no Inverno e 24º no Verão.Este arquipélago faz parte do conjunto de arquipélagos chamado de Macaronésia que são constituídos por Açores, Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde.

Depois desta breve introdução e informação sobre a ilha, passo a mostrar algumas fotos da costa madeirense, da cidade do Funchal e da ilha:

Foto1-Foto geral da baixa do Funchal
Foto2-Praia dos Gavinas no Funchal (pus esta foto devido a mostrar muito bem como é a costa madeirense)
Foto3-Ilhéu (em frente da Lido) é um local muito conhecido no Funchal, devido a sua profundidade de 18 metros na parte sul e da sua colónia de enguias de jardim (_Heteroconger longissimus_)
Foto4-Foto do mar quase sempre agitado na marina do lugar de baixo eh eh eh...

Espero que gostem...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Filipe e obrigado por nos levares a viajar até à Pérola do Atlântico, o Arquipélago da Madeira

São imagens bonitas  mas esta é verdadeiramente poderosa



foi obtida em dia de tempestade ou é quase sempre assim :SbQuestion2: 

já agora em vez de anexares as imagens, colocá-as na galeria do fórum por categorias e bem identificadas que facilitarão a pesquisa cá no fórum e também serão mais procuradas nas pesquisas do Google. Se necessitares de ajuda diz :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Continuando agora mostrarei algumas fotos de seres vivos da costa madeirense:

Foto1-_Atherina presbyter_
Foto2-Novamente cardume de _Atherina presbyter_
Foto3-_Apogon imberbis_
Foto4-_Oedalechilus labeo_ Foto dedicada à Ana Massa que gosta muito de tainhas arghhh
Foto5-Duas _Abudefduf luridus_
Foto6-_Abudefduf luridus_
Foto7-_Parapristipoma octolineatum_
Foto8-_Chromis limbata_ e _Parapristipoma octolineatum_
Foto9-_Muraena helena_ juvenil
Foto10-_Diplodus cervinus_

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O resto das fotos estão aqui:

Foto1-_Bodianus scrofa_ fêmea adulta
Foto2-_Aluterus scriptus_ este peixe supostamente não existiria na Madeira, mas aqui está uma prova eh eh eh
Foto3-_Synodus synodus_
Foto4-Cardume de dobradas _Oblada melanura_
Foto5-Foto do fundo tipicamente madeirense com várias espécies entre elas _Sarpa salpa_ e _Diplodus sargus cadenati_
Foto6-Um belíssimo exemplar de _Stenorhynchus lanceolatus_ exelente espécie para aquariofilia e reef-safe, vulgar na Madeira
Foto7-_Telmactis cricoides_ existem em várias cores (castanha, branca, rosa e roxo) as mais bonitas são a rosa e roxo
Foto8-O nosso amigo polvo _Octopus vulgaris_
Foto9-A praga da Madeira, o ouriço _Diadema antillarum_ mas muito belo e reef-safe
Foto10-O verme de fogo urticante _Hermodice carunculata_

Espero que tenham gostado das fotos, e peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Ana Massa

> Continuando agora mostrarei algumas fotos de seres vivos da costa madeirense:
> 
> Foto1-_Atherina presbyter_
> Foto2-Novamente cardume de _Atherina presbyter_
> Foto3-_Apogon imberbis_
> Foto4-_Oedalechilus labeo_ Foto dedicada à Ana Massa que gosta muito de tainhas arghhh
> Foto5-Duas _Abudefduf luridus_
> Foto6-_Abudefduf luridus_
> Foto7-_Parapristipoma octolineatum_
> ...


lolol! nao, por acaso as minhas escravas-limpadoras-de-limo são _Mugil cephalus_
Além do corpo ser mais elegante, têm tonalidades roxas que lhe dão mais alguma piada lolol!

anywhoo,  :bompost:   vcs têm espécies bem caricatas por aí!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 
Fotografias muito boas e animais fabulosos mas este...
...um _Aluterus scriptus_ :SbSourire19:  :SbSourire19:  :SbSourire19:  :SbSourire19: ...isto é bicho fino, exótico, coisa rara de luxo e cresce.... e por essas paragens...yyeessss

Por que profundidade obtiveram esta fotografia :SbQuestion2: 
O bicho deixou-se fotografar ou tratou logo de se esconder :SbQuestion2: 
mapearam o local :SbQuestion2: 

Quanto à Mugil cephalus há uns 15 ou 20 anos atrás, apanhavam uma espécie semelhante ou até a mesma num local situado na margem norte do rio Douro, mesmo em frente às Caves de Vinho do Porto Sandman que ficam na margem sul do lado de Gaia (sim porque é em Gaia que se prepara o Vinho do Porto), só não vos digo que águas eram essas... :EEK!: ..e ainda são...embora agora haja uma rede de ETAR (Estações de Tratamento de Águas Residuais) bem estruturada, o que é uma das razões pelas quais actualmente podemos recolher e usar água do mar natural com boa margem de segurança, mas naquele tempo... :EEK!:  :yb665: ...na altura diziam-me que era para os gatos porque a ração comercial para gatos era cara... :SbSourire: ...coitados dos gatos...
De facto é um peixe...grande...muito mexido...come de tudo e que se farta...definitivamente não é esquisito e tem o seu encanto...e boca grande terminal, e a sua utilidade.  
A Estação Litoral da Aguda tem sempre algumas, mais pequenas ou maiores, mas tem sempre.
Coloco aqui dois vídeos que fiz na altura em que publiquei os que estão na primeira página deste tópico, e onde se pode ver Tainhas que penso serem da espécie _Mugil cephalus._
Neste primeiro vídeo até vem ver se pode provar a "máquina" enquanto que os _Balistes carolinensis_ sopravam água para fora do aquário a ver se me molhavam...e a água a escorrer pelo vidro abaixo e  a fazer poça no chão...danados... :yb624:  :yb624: 

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Balistes_carolinensis_-_Mugil_cephalus.MOV[/media]

aqui podemos vêr no tanque onde está a tartaruga Careta careta, um tanque com muita carga orgânica como se pode ver e imaginar. Este tanque tem um escumador de torre com 2 metros de altura que é colocado a funcionar após ser alimentada a tartaruga Careta careta.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Mugil_cephalus.MOV[/media]

Com tanto vídeo isto fica lento, tenho de pedir ao Júlio para colocar mais carvão na fornalha para que a caldeira produza mais vapor e pressão e isto ande melhor.... :yb624: ...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Os dados mais precisos sobre essa foto estão em www.fishbase.org, aqui http://www.fishbase.us/photos/CGNET_...ry.cfm?id=4275 ...este _Aluterus scriptus_ é apenas uma de várias espécies que já vi aqui na Madeira que não estão catalogadas para a região...e é um peixe muito curioso...

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------

